# Just starting



## FutbolGuy024 (Jun 2, 2020)

I’m 10 days in. 2 photoperiod breeds w/similar growing profiles feminized.  Buckets are one strain, tub has two of the other.  Mixed perlite, coco coir, and organic garden soil.  Ph of initial soil 6.5.  150w hps and 3w led ufo (says 38w?). I know I need more light.  There is a fan. I think I need it on floor though? Soil temp 79.5 F.  Advice???


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 2, 2020)

Thats very similar to the mix i make but instead of organic garden soil i use compost... you may find yourself wanting to add some calcium- magnesium supplement after the first month. It's quite beneficial with coco heavy soils. 
Seedlings are easier to manage when started in small pots, but you can avoid the pitfalls by watering gently just around each plant for now.
Best of luck to the sprouties!


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jun 2, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> Thats very similar to the mix i make but instead of organic garden soil i use compost... you may find yourself wanting to add some calcium- magnesium supplement after the first month. It's quite beneficial with coco heavy soils.
> Seedlings are easier to manage when started in small pots, but you can avoid the pitfalls by watering gently just around each plant for now.
> Best of luck to the sprouties!


Thank you for the reply!  I’ve picked up a lot of great advice from reading these forums.  I wish I would have read about not starting in large pots.  I actually transplanted on day 10 from starter tray into what is essentially 3.5 gal of medium for the buckets.  The tub has same ratio.  I’ll just water around the base of plants like you recommend for first few weeks.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jun 2, 2020)

Your plants will tell you when they are ready for a good soaking : )


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 3, 2020)

Yes they will literally tell you.i start by lifting the pots every day so I can get a gauge on what's it's normal dry weight and it's wet weight.its as simple as lift em if there light water ,if not don't bother.its looking good in there any and all questions are welcome.happy growing bro.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jun 3, 2020)

Kyfarmerb said:


> Yes they will literally tell you.i start by lifting the pots every day so I can get a gauge on what's it's normal dry weight and it's wet weight.its as simple as lift em if there light water ,if not don't bother.its looking good in there any and all questions are welcome.happy growing bro.


Thank you!  I’m sure I’ll have plenty of questions over next 4 months!  I saw someone using rocks (pea gravel?) over top of soil.  Does this help/hurt?  He said it keeps out pests but I’m indoors and worried about bad things growing in it if I cover?  Also, will 2 600 led be right amount for this small space? Thanks in advance, very much appreciated!  I plan on posting updates weekly.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (Jun 3, 2020)

I use hydroton pebbles and it does a couple important things for your girls.one it prevents water damage and root exposure of top soil while watering.two and more important it will prevent bugs from living in the top soil.its great bro.i usually also throw a inch or so in bottom of growing containers for good drainage of bottom soil and also good oxygen uptake thru bottom.thx and keep the questions going bro.the more you learn , experience and apply the better cultivator you will be.check my current grow... ( Back in the saddle again). Happy growing to ya.


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jun 12, 2020)

My ph on run off was low.  Most plants healthy except one. Just started nutes in week 4.  FF big bloom, grow big, calmag 3mg each to 1 gallon, ph was 7 after additions.  I expected it to drop, just not that much!  Any input welcome.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2020)

i would not be adding any nutes to seedlings already growing in bagged soil---the soil already has nutes in it---nor would i be concerned about ph runoff while growing in soil---if you must---ph a soil sample---runoff is ph is typically only of interest of those running hydroponics


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jun 12, 2020)

orangesunshine said:


> i would not be adding any nutes to seedlings already growing in bagged soil---the soil already has nutes in it---nor would i be concerned about ph runoff while growing in soil---if you must---ph a soil sample---runoff is ph is typically only of interest of those running hydroponics


I did ph “soil” but it’s only 1/3 dirt, 1/3 coco coir, 1/3 perlite, so from what I’ve read I do need to start nutes after 2-4 weeks??  Soil (see pic) was near 7.  I don’t have digital ph pen yet so these are aprox.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 12, 2020)

i'm certainly not familiar with that recipe and stand by my opinion---i would not be feeding seedlings in soil and would wait until they were on their 4th maybe 5th node---measuring when to add nutes based on time is only a guide in a perfect environment---ph is not a nute measurement---it is a water measurement that tells you the plant is at its maximum ability for nute uptake---so---if you want to ph your medium based on the runoff---get yourself some ph up---or ph down to adjust before watering


----------



## Buzzy (Jun 13, 2020)

The temp at the canopy is the temp that matters most.  I put seedlings in their final container as soon as I see the seed cover fall off the first set of leaves.  No transplant shocks..........

Use root nutes (ROOT EXCELURATOR GOLD, yo) for seedlings, not GROW BIG type nutes.  Or just plain ph'd water.  The seed itself contains enough to get by with water but if u want exceptional roots  use REG. (root excelurator gold)

Great to see another grow starting up!

As far as fans?  Set up your fan(s) to gently blow on the plants themselves.  It will strengthen the plant.   If you are home all day its not a bad idea to mist the plants once a day mid 18 hour cycle........with PH'd water only (free of nutes).


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Jul 2, 2020)

Due to time constraints, I just went 12/12 w these


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Aug 29, 2020)

Posting update on this thread.  I think I’m about a week out from harvest.  Any advice/comments welcome!  I experimented a lot w/this bunch with varying results.  I learned a great deal from these forums so thank you all!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking good my friend.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

Looking good.   How many days in flower?  Might want to run them a bit longer than a week.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

The 1st and 4th pic looks like it has to much Nitrogen.


----------



## pute (Aug 29, 2020)

I cut all N out 30 days before harvest but the 4th looks like to much P.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 29, 2020)

What fertilizer are you using?


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks guys, been using FF trio, calmag, and recently molasses.  I’m going to straight water w/calmag and molasses until my loupe lets me know the tricombs are ready.  Am I looking for milky white, amber tips right?  
I did damage to 4 early on and it never fully recovered but will still provide some smokable buds it looks like.  I think it was overwatering or nutelock/combo there of?


----------



## FutbolGuy024 (Sep 1, 2020)

Also..how much do you trim fan leaves leading up to.  I think I might have over pruned?


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 1, 2020)

FutbolGuy024 said:


> Am I looking for milky white, amber tips right?



I look for as many milky white trichomes as possible.   Usually impossible to get 100% milky so I usually end up with around 5% amber or so.  Once the resin inside a trichome turns amber, it's starting to degrade. 

Hi, nice to meet you!


----------

